# how do I recover from shin splints?



## notbulking (Feb 25, 2017)

Is time what heals this or ice it up? I don't even remember how I got this but perhaps from deadlifting? This was from last October. I still have a nut feeling on my front leg (front calf area under the knee bone, right by the shinbone.


----------



## Dex (Feb 25, 2017)

I had horrific shin spints and it took a couple of years, of working around them, for them to heal. They were so bad because I tried pushing through them for a few months. That was a big mistake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2017)

Get some DMSO and add arsenic. Rub on your shins and tongue.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 1, 2017)

I broke my right ankle in three places and I get shin splints so bad just from walking some times


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2017)

50mg of test C eow should fix you right up.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 3, 2017)

Good question...I wish I knew other than rest.  A Dr. friend of mine said shin splints are the muscle fibers pulling away or tearing from your bone and rest is the only way to heal.  I get them very bad from jogging especially when I'm heavy, treadmills seem much less damaging than running on hard ground.  I'm sure stretching helps in prevention too.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 15, 2017)

how about ice?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 15, 2017)

notbulking said:


> how about ice?



Wont help.

Id give up if I were you.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 22, 2017)

transdermal magnesium or cocaine?


----------

